# Tankmates for Discus?



## atltk (Feb 16, 2005)

I just want to see what everyone else has with their Discus and if there are any really cool fish I haven't heard of that I can put in there without freaking them out too much. I'll list what I have in my 75 (HIGHLY planted) gal. tank. Of course, this may just be an excuse to start a thread and see what yall have...
1 Wild green
1 marlboro red
4 red turks
2 blue turks
3 santa ritas
2 pigeon blood
1 neon tetra
1 harlequin tetra (he and the neon hang out all the time)
1 high-fin bristlenose pleco
countless snails (used to have 5, now like 500, throw in a loach every once in a while for some "cleaning")
countless amano shrimp (used to have 20, see one now about once a month (a lot of caves in the tank))

PS. I do H2O changes once every few days and have pretty much reached an equilibrium as far as plants and fish taking care of each other, just want to make sure I haven't overlooked a "really cool discus tank" fish


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Get out your wallet--> zebra plecos live in similar temp and conditions.


----------



## atltk (Feb 16, 2005)

Would the zebra stay away from the slime? I have heard that bristlenose are the only ones that don't really munch on the sides of the fish, but the grapevine's been wrong before. Any personal experience w/ plecos other than bristlenoses? Also, as most with discus tanks know, if money is a determining factor, discus are probably not for you!


----------



## Mobern (Mar 14, 2005)

Up the amount of Neons to about 6. They like schools. Zebras will stay away from the slime... at least in my experience. I've kept a pair in a 90g community tank.


----------

